# What are the top 3 movies that have made you cry?



## tyomai (Jul 20, 2010)

For me it was:

1.) Titanic
2.) Forest Gump
3.) Changling

What about you?!


----------



## Darc (Jul 20, 2010)

Big Mamas House
Major Payne
The HangOver

(I cried with _laughter_)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

The only movie to ever successfully make me cry was "Away From Her". And only because I was in a certain emotional place at the time.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Titanic
2. Gladiator
(Can't think of a really good third spot, but I guess Toy Story 3 would be the closest fit at the moment) 

I tend to just get teary-eyed or shed a few small tears in movies, but these  really made me sob.


----------



## Majin (Jul 20, 2010)

Dragonball evolution I was like "NOOOOO Dragonball why whyyyyyyyyyyyy" Ok I didn't cry it was actually disappointment but it was the strongest emotion a movie ever gave me.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Titanic
2. A walk to remember
3. Schindler's list

But there's a lot more, since I'm oversensitive and a crybaby


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 20, 2010)

The Green Mile
Click
(Those are the only two movies hat actually made me cry)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> The Green Mile
> *Click*
> (Those are the only two movies hat actually made me cry)


 
Wtf?


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2010)

*1.* _Return of the Jedi, where Sidious is thrown down the Death Star reactor core._

It's so emotional 

*P.S.* Brilliant avatar and sig, Ema, though I hope that sig is not a spoiler.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jul 20, 2010)

The only movie I teared up in was Toy story 3.

I'm pretty sure everyone who seen it knows which scene I'm talking about.


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Jul 20, 2010)

That's a really seldom status quo... not!

The Lion King
Grave of The Fireflies
Clannad ~After Story~ (series)
Air (series)
One Piece (series)
Code Geass (series)
Inuyasha: The Final Act (series)

Heck, why are all of them animated?


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 20, 2010)

My Sister's Keeper
King Kong (First time thang)
Titanic (First time thang)
Seven Pounds (Brilliant movie)
Click made me cry! When he calapses in the road in the rain! 

Can't remember any more at this moment.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 20, 2010)

The only movie I almost cried was, the Freedom Writers.


----------



## yes (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Life is Beautiful
2. Stand By Me
3. Voces Inocentes


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2010)

i honestly can't remember ever crying because of a movie.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 20, 2010)

1. The Lion King
2. Koizora
3. Toy Story 3 (the ending). 



And I'm not even ashamed.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 20, 2010)

Only Marley and Me.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2010)

Movies don't make me cry, I'm a monster


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 20, 2010)

Braveheart is the only movie which has made me cry "FREEEEEEEEEEEEEDOM" 

Mel Gibson is such an amazing actor. I was surprised this movie had such a fucking sad ending.


----------



## tyomai (Jul 20, 2010)

Now that I think of it, Twister also made me cry.
Deathly afraid of tornados. hate em


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2010)

I am a man. I don't cry at anything .

Except the Lion King. You have to be a heartless shell of a human if you do not tear up when Mufasa dies.

Edit: I did actually start to tear up at the end of Toy Story 3 so I will count that as well. No other movie has really gotten to me.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2010)

Gladiator
Lion King
La Bamba
 made me shed a tear


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Tokyo Tower: Mom and Me, and Sometimes Dad
2. Cinderella Man
3. LOTR: The Fellowship of the Ring / Bridge to Terabithia

Others:
Ghost
Titanic
Toy Story 3
20th Century Boys 2
October Sky
C'est La Vie Mon Cheri


I'm sure there are a lot more, but these are the ones that came to mind.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2010)

Platinum said:


> *I am a man. I don't cry at anything .
> 
> Except the Lion King. You have to be a heartless shell of a human if you do not tear up when Mufasa dies.*
> 
> Edit: I did actually start to tear up at the end of Toy Story 3 so I will count that as well. No other movie has really gotten to me.



Pretty much what Platinum said, Lion King when Mufasa dies was some heartbreaking shit.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2010)

It made me sad and I got emotional

but I did not cry


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

I bawwwwed my eyes out for Lion King.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 21, 2010)

Can't really say I "cried" at any of these.  But I did at the very least tear up.

1. Finding Nemo (having had the relationship I've had with my own father, this issue always manages to pull at the heartstrings)
2. Man on Fire (I've always had a soft spot for tragic heroes, and Denzel pulled off that role brilliantly in this movie I feel.  Plus that music at the end...)
3.?

Don't really have a third, since I usually keep at the back of my mind that all I'm watching is actors doing a job they're paid (very well, usually) to do.  It has to be something either very good or something close to my own heart to even get me to tear up.

But, an honorable mention does go to Gladiator.  Like I said, I have a soft spot for the tragic heroes, and Gladiator came pretty damn close to turning on the waterworks.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

Grave of The Fireflies. Though there have been films that have made me sad, this is the only film that has ever made me cry.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 21, 2010)

1. Shawshank Redemption

among others...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't really remember many movies where I broke down crying while watching it. The only one I can think of at the moment is The Diving Bell and the Butterfly.

I can think of two movies that made me cry after watching them, musing over them during the credits.

Synecdoche, New York
My Dog Skip (I remember my nine year-old self looking at my mom and saying "I never want to grow up.")


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

The Lord of the Rings; The Two Towers. Sam's speech always gets to me. 


Toy Story 3. Reminding me I have to go to college. I donated all my old stuffed animals a week ago, remembered the movie, and almost started bawling.



That's about it.


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 21, 2010)

I am Sam
Titanic
Boy in the Striped Pyjamas


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 22, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> The Green Mile
> *Click*
> (Those are the only two movies hat actually made me cry)





Odoriko said:


> My Sister's Keeper
> King Kong (First time thang)
> Titanic (First time thang)
> Seven Pounds (Brilliant movie)
> ...



I was suprised to see two other people get that emotional over Click, the scene with the father and rewinding the moment as well as the end really got me.



Miki Aiko said:


> The only movie I almost cried was, the Freedom Writers.



This was also a suprise as some parts got me as well. 

Don't really remember if I cried during any movies but the two above I atleast came close as well as Toy Story 3, if I had been alone I probably would've been bawling


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 22, 2010)

Toy Story Three, uhh, the first Pokemon movie when Ash turned to stone, and the first Harry Potter movie when I was a wee lad. To this day, my mom thinks I was crying about Hagrid's joke and not the picture of Harry's parents


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2010)

I've never cried from watching a movie. Honestly, I've never come close. At least not from my memory. Though watching Toy Story 3 might cause some manly tears.


----------



## AlexaStar (Jul 23, 2010)

1. Toy Story 3
2. Titanic
3. Forrest Gump


----------



## zantha (Jul 24, 2010)

1. schindlers list.
2. the boy in the striped pajamas (i only read the book first, and only watched the fiorst half hour of the film. i was already close to tears)
3. the first two rugrates moves (Stupied i know, but i cryed in the first one when tommy sang himslef a lullaby. then sang the same one for dill. in the second one, the song about wanting a mom. i was also a kid at the time)

bambie also makes me tear up. also the end of l change the world.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 24, 2010)

I cry at a lot of movies, a lot of the time I blame it on the music choice. But I feel like listening a couple of older ones that I watched several times but still make me teary every time.

1. Remember the Titans 
2. Glory
3. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

The Pursuit of Happyness and Grave of the Fireflies get a mention each as well.


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2010)

1. Constant Gardener
2. A Walk To Remember (fu Mandy Moore!)
3. A.I. Artificial Intelligence

;_______;

I was having a discussion with my friends about chick flicks and guy cry movies and he told me about a horse-drama that made him bawl when he was little. I don't know the title in English, but it was about a black horse...


----------



## DiametricDreams (Jul 25, 2010)

1. "Up!"
2. "Life is Beautiful"
3. "Toy Story 3"


Pixar movies. D:


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jul 26, 2010)

Only film I ever cried to was back when I was a kid at Lilo and Stich. Yeah...


----------



## Saturday (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't cry anymore at movies but when I was younger...
1.The First Pokemon Movie-while all the pokemon were fighting and that song came up about brothers:'(
2.Pokemon 4ever-when Celebii dies and then it started rotting
3.The Fox and the Hound-everytime I loose a friend i think of this


If you can't tell from my list, I was a huge pokemon fan.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2010)

Green Mile
Click

and surprisingly Armageddon; u think its just a mindless action flick till u get to the end....


----------



## ethereal (Jul 26, 2010)

_Shindler's List_ ~ Basically the whole movie.
_Atonement_ ~ Robbie and Cecilia's "happy" ending.
_The NeverEnding Story_ ~ When Artax dies.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 26, 2010)

1.) My Dog Skip
2.) Marley and Me

Only two movies to make me cry. For some reason, dog movies really get me.


----------



## Dante (Jul 26, 2010)

1-La vita e bella
2-The Pursuit of Happyness

Lion King maybe, I don't remember


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 26, 2010)

Spider-Man 3
The Last Airbender
Batman Forever

You can guess why


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2010)

Not a movie, but I felt the emotion.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 3, 2010)

Only two movies have made me cry, the Lion King and Bambi.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't cry at movies but Toy Story 3 sure hit the chest something deep.


----------



## Hana (Aug 3, 2010)

I've cried at a good number of films, but these I have either bawled like a baby or cried during multiple viewings.

1. Gladiator 
2. The Notebook 
3. Bridge to Terabithia 
4. UP 
5. Star Trek 2009 (Baby Kirks birth.)
5. Glory (This one was embarrassing because I watching it during American History Class. I wasn't the only one though...)


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 3, 2010)

The Lion King (That made me cry so much when I was a kid)
Grave of The Fireflies (I have a little sister and the movie had such an impact on me)
Rurouni Kenshin OVA (The ending was so beautifully done)


----------



## Inamax (Aug 4, 2010)

Dragonheart always makes me cry.
Although I get teary eyed on most sad films, I can never cry on them like I cry over Dragonheart.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 4, 2010)

1. *Marley and Me.* May of caused the end of my relationship... thankfully.
2. *Click.* I don't know why people are so surprised at this, there are many parts that completely get to me.
3. *Toy Story 3.* Always loved Toy Story, sad to see it end and there are so many emotional scenes.










But I'm still manly.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 4, 2010)

Never cried while watching a movie but *Shawshank Redemption * and *Once Upon a Time in America * got me pretty close.
Good war movies also choke me up a little...I also came close to crying while watching a few episodes of *The Wire* and *The Sopranos*.



Platinum said:


> Except the Lion King. You have to be a heartless shell of a human if you do not tear up when Mufasa dies.


[Patrick Bateman voice]I'm in touch with humanity [/Patrick Bateman voice]


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 5, 2010)

1. The Lovely Bones
2. Titanic

Can't really remember any others.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 5, 2010)

1. Metal Gear Solid 3
2. Metal Gear Solid 4
3. Spirited Away( Because it ended )


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Aug 7, 2010)

NOT cry but one tear from my eye Was Gladiator,Gran Torino


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2010)

> Rurouni Kenshin OVA (The ending was so beautifully done)



Got me too, the ending is beautiful.

Hmm I can't say I've cried much but I nearly did while watching Grave of the Fireflies, can't watch that film anymore, its just too depressing.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Aug 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Got me too, the ending is beautiful.
> 
> Hmm I can't say I've cried much but I nearly did while watching Grave of the Fireflies, can't watch that film anymore, its just too depressing.



Same here too depressing to watch it more then once


----------



## Alice (Aug 15, 2010)

Umbrella's of Cherbourg
Schindler's List
English Patient
Gladiator
Green Mile
AI
and maybe Titanic

that's about tearjerkers


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Not a movie, but I felt the emotion.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 15, 2010)

Nell
Sweet November
Forest Gump


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 15, 2010)

Titanic
The Notebook 
The Lion king

also many others just can't think of them all.


----------



## Nakiami (Aug 16, 2010)

Seven Pounds
Hear Me
Shinjuku Incident


----------



## Sassy (Aug 16, 2010)

1-Marley and Me 
2-Forest Gump
3-Tarzan

SHUSH! always made me cry in Tarzan (that's why I can never watch it alone V_V


----------



## Si Style (Aug 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> This was an amazing scene. I cried first 4 times saw it



Whoa...I can't believe I've never seen that episode.

Well played, brother


----------



## Sen (Aug 18, 2010)

There are so many movies ;__;  I cry very easily though.

The Notebook 
The Green Mile
Crash

Those would probably be the ones that I remember crying super hard at, also A Walk to Remember and pretty much all movies with some sad part.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 18, 2010)

Phantom of the Paradise. What happened to Winslow, and between him Swan and Phoenix. Great classic soundtrack BTW.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Aug 19, 2010)

The Last Samurai: (at the ending   T.T)
Gladiator 
Click


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't cry at films... but movies that made me tear up.

1. Titanic [I was like 9] that damn baby in the water.

edit;
2. Grave of Fireflies 

 I honestly can't think of anything else.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2010)

Never cried at a movie, but I wanted to cry after Crash, The Darkness and 10,000 BC

At the Darkness and 10K BC because I wasted money. 

At Crash, we had free passes from the school book store, but the sheer fact I had been made to sit through that tripe piece of pretentious shit made me sick to my stomach. I want to vomit just talking about it.


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2014)

Synecdoche, New York  actually made me cry during some scenes because it hit very close to home

Melancholia had sort of the same thing but it didn't make me cry, I just felt totally dead inside and even more depressed than usual for several days



And Lion King and Toy Story 3 are incredible tears movies
Tho I haven't cried at LK since I was a kid, and TS3 I just came damn close, didn't actually do it
but still worth mentioning


----------



## Karasu (Oct 29, 2014)

someone feeling necromantic? 

I cried during the last Thor movie. I had to take a piss, so I ran, and on the way back smashed my knee so bad I teared up.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe not cry but did feel sad

1. Grave of Fireflies
2. 5cm per second
3. Lion King(Mufasa's death)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 29, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Maybe not cry but did feel sad
> 
> 1. Grave of Fireflies
> 2. 5cm per second
> 3. Lion King(Mufasa's death)



Yeah man Grave of the Fireflies probably scarred me emotionally for some time...


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2014)

Only three?

Well, the movie that made me cry the hardest was Finding Neverland; and the movie that made me cry the hardest in theaters that immediately comes to mind was Saving Mr. Banks.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 29, 2014)

Oshin watch it and I dare not to cry


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 29, 2014)

1. Gladiator
2. Forest Gump
3. The Green Mile

There are a few more movies which made me sad though. But these three were probably the sadest.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 29, 2014)

You ever been in that situation where your eye itches at the EXACT moment there is a sad scene in a movie.

It's a fuckeries situation because you don't want people to think you're crying.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 29, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Titanic
> The Notebook
> The Lion king
> 
> also many others just can't think of them all.



This is also my list.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 30, 2014)

The Land Before Time
Godzilla vs. Destoroyah
Dragonball evolution


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 30, 2014)

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring
Lord of the Rings: Two Towers
Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King


can i count the last one like five times because i can cry so much my eyes burn with that one


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2014)

Two Towers actually has the scene that makes me emotional the most
[YOUTUBE]d0Mtlklmna0[/YOUTUBE]
>no parent should have to bury their child

;__________________;


tho this is GOAT as well

[YOUTUBE]zmj25u5mVvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 30, 2014)

Did I miss something in Gladiator? Did the ending really that much of a tearjerker?

-Donnie Darko
-Lost in Translation
-Groundhog Day

Honorable mention: Pokemon: The First Movie


----------



## Mori (Nov 2, 2014)

- Wings of Desire (Der Himmel ?ber Berlin)
- Taare Zameen Par
- Gladiator

I'm sure there are plenty more that have brought me to tears, but these 3 have left the strongest impression on my mind.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> 3. Lion King(Mufasa's death)



Reported for spoilers.


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 3, 2014)

1. When Gandalf bid his farewells to the hobbits in Return of the King.

2. When Celebii died in Pokemon 4Ever.

Even in these situations, I didn't actually cry, just got a lump in my throat.


----------



## Jena (Nov 3, 2014)

Grave of the Fireflies
Brokeback Mountain
Pan's Labyrinth

Because those are all movies I've seen multiple times, but that still make me cry.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2014)

Poetry
Human Condition 3

Probably the only two i can think got me.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 14, 2015)

1. A.I. Artificial Intelligence
2. The Elephant Man
3. Green Mile

*Honorable mentions: * The Eighth Day, Million Dollar Baby, Grave of the Fireflies, Schindler's List, Requiem for a Dream, The Shawshank Redemption, Nobody Knows, Silenced, The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, Sleepers, My Girl, Bridge to Terabithia, 21 Grams

A.I. is is the only film that made me sob so hard


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 14, 2015)

I am going to get original and say Toy Story 3, I cried a bit in How to Train your Dragon for some reason, even though it wasn't really that sad or anything. Can't really think of anything. Live-action movies rarely make cry. Animated movies on the other hand...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2015)

50/50, Grave of Fireflies, Marley and me


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 15, 2015)

Not top 3 but the ones I can remember at the moment

My Sister's Keeper
The Green Mile
Grave of the Fireflies (this might actually be a top 3... this is like depression on film)


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Not one movie has made me cry.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

Wall-E 

Toy Story 3

Iron Giant


----------

